
Machine learning enthusiasts: what are your biggest challenges training models? - jimmyechan
Hi everyone, I&#x27;m doing some research around computing needs and development tools for people interested in machine learning and would love to hear about your experience.<p>If you&#x27;d be so kind as to provide more detailed information through a survey, here&#x27;s a link for a google form I created. If I get enough responses, I&#x27;ll share results with the community: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;F2RDk9TuFVN6XqJh2
======
jimmyechan
Here's the link:
[https://goo.gl/forms/F2RDk9TuFVN6XqJh2](https://goo.gl/forms/F2RDk9TuFVN6XqJh2)

